# going from Douglas, AZ / Agua Prieta to Chihuahua



## webvet (Jul 14, 2012)

I am thinking about going from Douglas, AZ / Agua Prieta to Chihuahua, Chihuahua spending the night and then down to San Miguel the second day. Has anyone taken this route lately?

Marco Anthony Espinosa 😃
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webvet (Jul 14, 2012)

Just so there is no misunderstanding, I meant to say San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We don't drive that way as we come from the east coast via Texas but I don't think that would be my preferred route.
I looked up two comparison routes.
Agua Prieta to SMA and Douglas AZ to Laredo TX/ Nuevo Laredo to SMA.

Agua Prieta to SMA
2,132KM(1315mi), 21:15hrs & 1717pesos in tolls.

Douglas AZ to Laredo TX
861mi and 13hrs

Nuevo Laredo to SMA
876km(543mi). 8:36hr and 456pesos

Net is 100mi more, same time and half the tolls but also stay overnight in TX and easy days drive in Mexico to SMA. 
I'm not sure where your starting point is but if you go near Santa Fe, even better as we just returned that way.


----------

